# Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung



## JohnDT (8 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

zunächst möchte ich mich für diese hilfreichen Seiten bedanken, ich habe mir die Tips zum Thema Kostenfallen im Internet durchgelesen und das hat mich schon sehr beruhigt, ich werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen.
In meinem Fall ist es so das ich vor einiger Zeit unter Zeitdruck schnell eine Route im Internet gesucht habe und daher auf die Seite "direkt-routenplaner.de" hereingefallen bin. Nun erhielt ich folgende E-Mail:




> [noparse]ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau Meier,
> 
> ...


Meine Frage ist nun: Ist es ratsam, direkt auf die Mail mit einem Widerruf, wenn ja mit welchem Inhalt (einfach nur "ich wiederrufe das Angebot etc." wird sicher nicht reichen) zu antworten?
Soll ich auf eine schriftliche Mahnung warten und dann erst auf diese antworten?


Grüsse


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



JohnDT schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun: Ist es ratsam, direkt auf die Mail mit einem Widerruf, wenn ja mit welchem Inhalt (einfach nur "ich wiederrufe das Angebot etc." wird sicher nicht reichen) zu antworten?



Diese Frage wird hier erschöpfend behandelt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Henry (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo John DT,

auch ich bin darauf reingefallen und habe jetzt eine Rechnung mit dem gleichen Wortlaut erhalten.
Zuerst wollte ich es über Rechtsanwälte laufen lassen (ich arbeite dort), habe mich aber dann doch entschieden, den Widerspruch, auf dem gleichen Wege wie ich die Rechnung erhalten habe, den Widerspruch zu schicken. Denn die Beweispflicht, ob ich die Seite genutzt habe oder nicht, liegt nicht bei mir sondern bei direkt-routenplaner.
So habe ich "der guten Ordnung halber" der Rechnung widersprochen, werde auf keinen Fall zahlen und falls mir noch weiterer Schriftwechsel ins Postfach flattert, diesen in den Papierkorb werfen.

Auch meinen Dank an die Forum-Redaktion für die informativen Zeilen.

Grüße


----------



## Imam (4 August 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo,

Ich habe heute eine Rechnung erhalten mit dem Text "letzte Mahnung" und danach im Internet geforscht. Auf diversen Seiten wird auf den Betrug hingewiesen und gesagt es existiere ein Gerichtsurteil gegen diese Firma...
Soll ich die Rechnung rein Rechtlich bezahlen?

PS: Ich wohne in der Schweiz, kann diese Firma mich überhaupt betreiben?

Gruss Imam


----------



## Antiscammer (5 August 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Es ist bisher kein einziger Fall bekanntgeworden, wo eine deutsche Abzockerfirma jemals ein erfolgreiches Gerichtsverfahren gegen einen Schweizer in der Schweiz durchgezogen hätte. Nicht einmal ein Versuch ist bekannt.

Nach deutschen (und, soweit bekannt, ebenfalls nach Schweizer) Recht ist es so, dass ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag mit dem Betreiber einer Webseite nur dann zustandekommt, wenn auf die Kostenpflicht deutlich und sofort erkennbar auf der Anmeldewebseite hingewiesen wurde.

Versteckte Preisangaben oder versteckte Preisklauseln in den AGB werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil.


----------



## vanessa_01 (21 August 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Bitte um Schnelle Antwort/Hilfe!
Habe mich auch blöderweise angemeldet und als ich in der Bestätigungsmail den Betrag sah, antwortete ich sofort und wollte mich abmelden, jedoch bekam ich andauernt nur dieses schon vorgeschriebene mail als Antwort!
Habe dann nach einem Monat eine Rechnung bekommen in welcher noch erwähnt wird dass ich mein Wiederrufsrecht nicht genutzt habe werden mir die 59,90 € verrechnet! Ich habe nicht bezahlt! Da in der AGB steht dass man nur per mail, Brief oder Fax eine Abmeldung schicken muss, ohne einen Grund zu erwähnen, ich habe ca. 7 mal geschrieben dass ich mich abmelden möchte!!!
Habe gestern eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen und habe keine Ahnung was ich machen soll!

Wollen die einem nur Angst machen und leben von denen die dann doch zahlen weil sie schiss bekommen oder können die mir wirklich etwas anhaben???


Genauer Textlaut der Zahlungserinnerung:


> ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (21 August 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


----------



## Hanschen (21 August 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



vanessa_01 schrieb:


> Habe gestern eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen und habe keine Ahnung was ich machen soll!




                    NIX !


----------



## Sabo1604 (2 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

moin moin,

schaut mal hier:

Karlsruhe: Beihilfe zu Internet-Abzocke - Anwältin verurteilt - Nachrichten | SWR.de

die anwältin, die auch online content vertritt
hat mächtig etwas auf die mütze bekommen

grüssle
willi


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ist schon  bekannt.
 Tipp: Ab und zu mal die  Nachrichten lesen...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...sso-anwaeltin-muss-schadensersatz-zahlen.html


----------



## spider (3 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo zusammen,
zum Thema Routenplaner-Abzocke: Ich habe auf die Zahlungs-Aufforderung versucht zu antworten und einen datierten Nachweis verlangt, die Mail kam aber umgehend zurück.
Jetzt bekam ich nochmals eine 2. Mahnung mit der Ankündigung eines Inkaso-Betreibers, die ich jetzt sofort löschen werden.
Weg mit dem Müll!!!
:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



spider schrieb:


> Jetzt bekam ich nochmals eine 2. Mahnung mit der Ankündigung eines Inkaso-Betreibers, die ich jetzt sofort löschen werden.


Wirst sicherlich noch mehr davon bekommen. Als Einstimmung: 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## vanessa_01 (5 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo!
Bei mir ist gestern die 3. Mahnung eingeflogen - Sogar per post!!!aber nicht mal eingeschrieben oder so...
Es wird auch gedroht und und und...
Bekomme kurzzeitig öfters schiss aber hab mich entschlossen des durchzuziehen! :smile:


----------



## webwatcher (5 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner Zahlungsaufforderung*



vanessa_01 schrieb:


> Es wird auch gedroht und und und...


Schon mal eine Einstimmung was noch für Mahndrohmüll kommen könnte 

>> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Drohen, knurren und kläffen gehört zum Geschäftsmodell der Inkassoköter.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wenn man keine  Zähne hat, bleibt nichts anderes übrig als Drohkasperle zu mimen. Kasperle ist wörtlich zu nehmen. Was anders als alberne Kasper sind diese Inkassobutzen nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Drohen, knurren und kläffen gehört zum Geschäftsmodell der Inkassoköter.


Ich nehme an, es ist diese spezielle Hunderasse :-D


----------



## elsa65 (21 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



JohnDT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zunächst möchte ich mich für diese hilfreichen Seiten bedanken, ich habe mir die Tips zum Thema Kostenfallen im Internet durchgelesen und das hat mich schon sehr beruhigt, ich werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen.
> In meinem Fall ist es so das ich vor einiger Zeit unter Zeitdruck schnell eine Route im Internet gesucht habe und daher auf die Seite "direkt-routenplaner.de" hereingefallen bin. Nun erhielt ich folgende E-Mail:
> ...


enzlich habe ich auch wenn gefunden, der das gleiche Problem hat!
Sag mal wie kann ich mich wehren????


----------



## wahlhesse (21 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Warum sollte man zurückbellen, wenn man von einem Strassenköter angebellt wird? Lies bitte die letzten paar Beiträge hier und Du wirst es verstehen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Minimolix (24 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Guten Morgen,

habe ebenfalls ein Schreiben der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso erhalten, einfach bei der Verbraucherzentrale anrufen, ggf. bei Rechtschutz so wie ich habe einen befreundeten Anwalt kontaktieren,

1) auf keinen Fall zahlen

2) auf keinen Fall aufregen

Immer locker bleiben, vielleicht über sich selbst aufregen das man ab und an liest was man anklickt, damit so etwas nicht ständig passiert. Mir haben mehrere Leute von verschiedenen Fällen berichtet, auch von anderen Anbietern wie z.B. Free Software Download, wo es zu ähnlichen Zahlungsaufforderungen kam.

Hunde die bellen beißen bekanntlich nicht, der Betreiber der Seite Direkt Routenplaner heißt *Vxxx*, wohnhaft in Frankfurt am Main, sollte jemand diese Person kennen - pm me!!

Manche Menschen sind so dreist und bereit aus dem Nachteil anderer Ihren Vorteil zu ziehen; derartiges Verhalten kann in einer Gesellschaft wie unserer nicht toleriert werden. Letztendlich bestimmt der Charakter das Schicksal, also bedenke immer die Konsequenzen bevor du handelst, schade das vielen Menschen diese Maxime fremd ist, möge Ihnen das wiederfahren was Sie uns auflasten.

 Lg

 Mini


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Diese Anwendung (übrigens z.Zt. nicht zugänglich) ist eines der unzähligen Projekte des sog. Frankfurter Kreisels. Die im Impressum als Geschäftsführer oder "Director" bezeichneten Personen sind i.d.R. (wie bei den meisten anderen Nutzlosanbietern auch) nur Strohmänner einer Person, die im Hintergrund die Fäden zieht.


----------



## servus6011 (28 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo aus Österreich!!!

Mein Vater hat auch das gleiche Schreiben bekommen. Ich habe darauf einen Brief (Vorlage aus dem Netz) zurückgeschrieben. Kurz darauf kam die erste Mahnung und dann kam wieder eine Mahnung und jetzt hat mein Vater vom Deutschen Zentral Inkasso, Bundesallee 47, Berlin ein Schreiben bekommen. Wir werden einfach nicht darauf reagieren. Hat von euch jemand eine Vorschlag oder eine Hilfestellung wie wir uns aus Österreich bzgl. diesen [ edit]   verhalten sollten. 

Danke und liebe grüße aus der Alpenrepublik 

Jürgen


----------



## Antiscammer (28 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Spätestens dann, wenn man seinen Standpunkt bereits einmal schriftlich geltend gemacht hat, ist es nicht notwendig, weitere Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosabzockern zu pflegen. Sofern eine Kontaktaufnahme überhaupt sinnvoll ist.
Vor Gericht ziehen die ohnehin nicht (schon gar nicht in Österreich).
Im Zweifel: die Arbeiterkammer fragen.


----------



## sascha (28 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Spätestens dann, wenn man seinen Standpunkt bereits einmal schriftlich geltend gemacht hat, ist es nicht notwendig, weitere Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosabzockern zu pflegen. Sofern eine Kontaktaufnahme überhaupt sinnvoll ist.
> Vor Gericht ziehen die ohnehin nicht (schon gar nicht in Österreich).
> Im Zweifel: die Arbeiterkammer fragen.



In der Tat ist den Arbeiterkammern das Problem ebenso bekannt wie den deutschen Verbraucherzentralen:

AK - Kärnten - AK: 1,8 Millionen Euro für Konsumenten


----------



## hjsprag (29 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallo, super, dass es diese seite im netz gibt. leider habe ich sie zu spät gefunden...:cry:

ich bin auch opfer von direkt-routenplaner geworden, habe aber nach eingang einer mahnung gezahlt. ich lebe im ausland, hatte mich aber mit meiner adresse in deutschland angemeldet, unter der in erster linie aber meine geschiedene ex-gattin lebt, der ich den besuch eines geldeintreibers ersparen wollte.

vermutlich habe ich einen blöden fehler gemacht, als ich gezahlt habe. gibt es eine chance, das geld wieder zurückzuholen?

danke für jeden wertvollen hinweis!
hjsprag


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Nein, das kommt von allein nicht wieder! Du müsstest es einklagen, doch sowas hat anscheinend nun wirklich noch niemand aus deiner Situation heraus gemacht. Demnach ist es genau so unwahrscheinlich, dass du dein Geld wieder bekommst, noch dieser hessische Anbieter versucht bei anderen sein vermeintliches Recht durchzuklagen.


----------



## servus6011 (29 September 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo, danke für die Antwort und die Hilfeleistung. Wir werden einfach auf kein Schreiben reagieren. Sie werden schon aufhören wenn es ihnen zu blöd wird.

Danke und liebe Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## vanessa_01 (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

ich hatte mir gedacht der ganze schei* hat ein Ende... aber habe heute einen Inkasso brief bekommen!
Geht das überhaupt von Deutschland nach Österreich???
und sollte ich mich irgendwo melden oder so??? Hab keine Ahnung was ich machen soll...

Bitte helft mir!


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Gibt es in Österreich keine Sammelbehälter für Altpapier?


----------



## rosie (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hilfe auch ich habe von der Inkasso Zentrale Berlin die aufforderung bekommen zu zahlen .Was mache ich bloss????


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wenn es per Post kam, eventuell einen Papierflieger ...


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Oder als Unterlage unter die Streu für den Wellensittichkäfig nehmen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

@ Rosie,

guck nicht so erstaunt über die Antworten meiner beiden Vorposter!

Der Wisch von der Deutschen Zentralinkasso Berlin eignet sich wirklich nur zum Papierflieger basteln oder als Käfigunterlage!

Und damit du gleich weisst, wie es weitergeht:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite   :-D


----------



## rosie (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Danke für die Tipps.....Bin echt verunsichert worden.....Gut das es diese Seiten gibt. Leider kommt man erst durch schaden darauf



mfg rosie:scherzkeks:


----------



## peti0171 (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

:wall:Habe den gleichen Müll von Routenplaner erhalten!
Habe kurz Widerspruch zurückgesendet,mal sehen ob was Neues kommt.
Halte alle Interessierten am laufenden.:scherzkeks:


----------



## boogi2 (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo an alle Betroffene,

auch ich bin in diese Falle getappt und habe inzwischen sogar ein *Inkasso-Unternehmen* am Hals: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso

Ich werde dennoch nicht zahlen und suche Leute, die bereit sind, es gemeinsam mit mir auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen zu lassen.
Mit mehreren, die vermutlich gleiches noch vor sich haben, kann man sicherlich die Anwaltskosten im Rahmen halten.

Wer macht mit? - Bitte um Rückmeldung!

Gruß     Boogi2


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



boogi2 schrieb:


> und suche Leute, die bereit sind, es gemeinsam mit mir auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen zu lassen.


Wie kommst  du nur auf die absurde Idee,  es würde zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommen? 
Vom Blitz getroffen  ist wesentlich wahrscheinlicher.

So geht es weiter: >> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## peti0171 (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Auf die Inkasso würde/werde ich nicht reagieren!Erst wenn ein Gerichtsvollzieher erscheint,bei dem Widerspruch einlegen.Solange ganz ruhig bleiben.Ansonsten wäre ich natürlich dabei,wenn`s um die Wurst geht!:-D


----------



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



peti0171 schrieb:


> Erst wenn ein Gerichtsvollzieher erscheint,bei dem Widerspruch einlegen.


Verbreite  hier keine Schauermärchen aus tausendundeiner Nacht. Ein Gerichtsvollzieher 
taucht erst bei Nichtzahlung eines  gerichtlich erwirkten Titels auf und  den 
hat noch nie jemand aus der Nutzlosbranche erwirkt.


----------



## peti0171 (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Sehr richtig korrigiert!Wollte damit nur sagen,das man nicht zu reagieren braucht,da ja nicht`s passieren kann!


----------



## rosie (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wer ist den schon am Ende der Scheisse angekommen.Wie ist es gelaufen, was kommt noch? Danke für die Tipps


mfg rosie


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



rosie schrieb:


> Wer ist den schon am Ende der Scheisse angekommen.Wie ist es gelaufen, was kommt noch?


Nun, die DZI Deutsche Zentral-Inkassobutzengesellschaft mbH existiert erst seit dem 26.03.2009 (Tag der Eintragung im Handelsregister Berlin-Charlottenburg). Aktiv wurden sie erst vor kurzer Zeit.
Da wird also schon noch etliches Dünnpfiffiges in der Art eintrudeln. Wann dann endlich Ruhe herrscht, ist von Butze zu Butze verschieden. Manche sind schon nach drei Monaten raus, manche werden innerhalb eines Jahres schon mal mit 25 Mahnungen/Drohungen zugemüllt.

Aber was solls - alles hat (mal) ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei... :-D


----------



## rosie (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Man braucht allso eine lange ladung Humor?????:cry::turn:



MFG ROSIE


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Genau! Entweder Humor oder alternativ ein dickes Fell. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## nicole.h (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo ihr!

Ich komme aus Österreich und habe auch wie schon viele eine Frage zu Direkt routenplaner.de
Ich habe drei Mahnungen bekommen unter nderem war die letzte eine vom 
RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement Gmbh. in München.
Jetzt habe ich a bissi Panik bekommen und wollt euch fragen ob ihr schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt!
Soll ich nun zahlen?
Brauche dringend eure Hilfe
Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von zehntausenden anderen.
Es steht schon alles hier im Thread und auch ganz oben auf dieser Seite in den verlinkten Artikeln.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


----------



## chuot (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo an alle!
Auch ich habe mit diesem routenplaner zu kämpfen. Ich bin aber leider erst jetzt auf dieses Forum hier mit den ganzen tollen Hinweisen gestoßen und habe inzwischen (04.09.) auf die Rechnung vom 29.09. mit einem Schreiben reagiert.
Dieses sieht folgendermaßen aus:





> Berlin, 04.10.09
> GO WEB LTD.
> Quirinstr. 8
> 60599 Frankfurt/Main
> ...





Ich habe jetzt etwas Angst, daß man mir daraus einen Strick drehen könnte, wie seht ihr das?

:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Um einen Strick drehen zu können, muss man erstmal ein Seil haben. Nichtmal das haben die Abzocker.

Ansonsten gilt das, was ein Posting über Deinem schon steht.


----------



## KingKeller89 (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi leute,
auch ich habe diese e-mail erhalten und wollte nochmal fragen ob es besser ist gar nicht auf diese e-mail zu antworten und alles auf sich zukommen zu lassen,oder ob ich lieber in einem Schreiben deutlich machen sollte das ich nich zahlen werde?


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



KingKeller89 schrieb:


> wollte nochmal fragen ob es besser ist gar nicht auf diese e-mail zu antworten und alles auf sich zukommen zu lassen


Sehr gute Idee! 


KingKeller89 schrieb:


> oder ob ich lieber in einem Schreiben deutlich machen sollte das ich nich zahlen werde?


Meinst du, die Mailroboter können lesen? Jegliche Korrespondenz mit Nutzlosbetreibern aller Art sowie deren (meist verbundenen) Inkassobutze und -anwälte (-innen) hat in etwa denselben Effekt, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt! :-D


----------



## Rebreak (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Treffe die Brüder an Ihrer empfindlichsten Stelle und schreibe an das kontoführende Institut. Beantrage die sofortige Schliessung des Kontos. Das stinkt den Abzockern am meisten.


----------



## Heiko (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Auch das ist kein Allheilmittel.


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Rebreak schrieb:


> ... schreibe an das kontoführende Institut. Beantrage die sofortige Schliessung des Kontos.


Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage eigentlich? Das funktioniert zwar immer wieder mal, wenn jemand aber Behauptungen aufstellt, die dazu geeignet sein können, eine falsche Tatsachenbehauptung zu sein, dann haben wir es womöglich auch mal mit Kreditgefährdung zu tun. Der Schuß kann in Einzelfällen auch nach hinten losgehen - wollte ich mal dazu gerülpst haben.


			
				Buskeismus schrieb:
			
		

> zivilrechtliche Kreditgefährdung
> § 824 BGB gewährt einen Schadsensersatzanspruch bei Behaupten oder Verbreiten von Tatsachen, die geeignet ist, den Kredit eines anderen zu gefährden oder sonstige Nachteile für dessen Erwerb oder Fortkommen herbeizuführen.
> Über § 1004 BGB kann auch direkt Unterlassung begehrt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Derjenige, der auf eine Abzockfalle hereingefallen ist, hat keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf, dass die Bank des Abzockers das Konto schließt. Jedoch ist ein Hinweis an die Bank, dass der "Kunde" wettbewerbswidrige Praktiken anwendet und gegen verschiedene Verordnungen verstößt (PAngV, BGB-InfoV) statthaft, solange es sich nicht um Falschaussagen handelt. Solange die Aussagen zutreffen, liegt keine Kreditgefährdung vor.

Die Bank selbst wiederum hat einen Rechtsanspruch, sich gegen Rufschädigung zu schützen. Daher gibt es ein begründetes Interesse, dass die Bank von diesen Geschäftspraktiken erfährt.


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> ...dass die Bank von diesen Geschäftspraktiken *erfährt*.


...so wird in Schuh draus, denn die Entscheidung über die Fortführung des Kontos (also der sachwarze Peter) sollte bei der Bank verbleiben. Ein Kontoinhaber (insbesondere dieser hier) wird die Beschwerde zur Kenntnis bekommen und da sind gut gewählte Worte des Beschwerdeführers nur von Vorteil.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Daher gibt es ein begründetes Interesse, dass die Bank von diesen Geschäftspraktiken erfährt.


Auch Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen dieses Vorgehen. Bedenkenträgerei ist gut und schön aber bei diesen Vertretern der Nutzlosbranche kaum mit Risiko behaftet.

Zur Erinnerung: Dies ist ein Verbraucherschutzforum, kein Nutzlosbranchenschutzforum


----------



## thompra (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Diese Frage wird hier erschöpfend behandelt:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


 
Abgesehen davon interessiert mich, warum es nicht möglich ist, betrügerische Praktiken im Internet wirksam zu unterbinden. Hier landet man ja immer erst, nachdem die spontanen Klicks gemacht worden sind. Sind Ordnungshüter nicht verpflichtet Straftaten zur Anzeige zu bringen, wenn sie davon Kenntnis erhalten? Und Kenntnis haben Sie doch mehrfach? Warum tun sie also nichts gegen diese Praktiken, die keineswegs seriösem Geschäftsgebaren entsprechen?


----------



## technofreak (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



thompra schrieb:


> Sind Ordnungshüter nicht verpflichtet Straftaten zur Anzeige zu bringen, wenn sie davon Kenntnis erhalten?


Strafverfolger/Staatsanwaltschaften und  Gerichte sehen bisher trotz tausendfacher Strafanzeigen keine strafbaren Tatbestände.

Angeblich wird ja jetzt mit der neuen Justizministerin alles vieeeeeeel besser 
Koalitionsverhandlungen: Was haben Union und FDP vereinbart? | tagesschau.de


> Verbraucher: Den Verbraucherschutz wollen Union und FDP verstärken. ..... Im Kampf gegen Internet-Abzocke soll beispielsweise ein Pflicht-Bestätigungsfeld für Vertragsabschlüsse kommen.


----------



## Samantha (27 November 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallöchen, 
gut das ihr da seit. ich hab die gleiche zahlungsaufforderung bekommen und denen dann geantwortet, das ich den betrag nicht bezahlen werde weil ich mich nicht errinnern kann jemals auf dieser seite gewesen zu sein und ich auch die seite nicht nutze!

zurückbekommen habe ich:



> *Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Support-Anfrage erhalten und in unser Support-Ticket-System aufgenommen. Ein Mitarbeiter wird sich in Kürze per E-Mail bei Ihnen melden und Ihre Anfrage beantworten. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld.
> 
> ...


 
da bin ich ja schonmal gespannt :roll: 

zahlen werde ich jedenfalls nicht, da man ja auch nicht sicher sein kann das sich nicht jemand anderes mit meinen namen angemeldet hat!
*
samantha*


----------



## Antiscammer (27 November 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Samantha schrieb:


> zahlen werde ich jedenfalls nicht, da man ja auch nicht sicher sein kann das sich nicht jemand anderes mit meinen namen angemeldet hat!



Eben. Und dass Du es angeblich warst, müssten die Klabautermänner Dir schon beweisen können. Wird wohl schwierig...


----------



## KingKeller89 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi Leute,
hab heute meine erste Mahnung von denen erhalten (per mail).Sehn die irgendwann ein das ich nicht zahlen werde? Oder muss ich mir jetzt in regelmäßigen abständen eine Mahnung durchlesen?Hat es von euch irgendjemand geschafft das sie ihn in Ruhe lassen? Wenn ja würd ich gerne wissen wie,weil das doch schon ziemlich nervt und ziemlich dreist.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Es gibt kein  Patentrezept dafür. Abhilfe schafft ein gutes Spamfilter.

ansonsten nimms mit Humor 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Samantha (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

also ich kann jetzt sagen, nachdem ich denen geschrieben habe, dass sie von mir kein geld sehen werden habe ich innerhalb von zwei wochen nur eine e-mail bekommen, dass sich jemand um meinen fall kümmern wird, bis jetzt kam noch nichts und ich bin ja immernoch voller vorfreude wieder eine schöne e.mail von denen zu bekommen... :handreib:


----------



## Heidi1205 (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin doch froh auf etwas gestoßen zu sein was mich glaube ich auch betrifft.
Folgendes ist mir passiert;
Habe am Heiligabend noch etwas Zeit gehabt und so gegen 17.00 h meine mails auf dem Laptop meines Neffen abgerufen. Nachdem ich dummerweise einmal bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht habe werden ich mit Werbemails bombardiert. Daher lösche ich in der Regel alle eingegangenen mail-adressen die ich nicht kenne und überfliege dabei kurz den Betreff. An Heiligabend fiel mir eine Mail mit dem Betreff Zahlungaufforderung auf. Habe diese geöffnet und war stink sauer "Fröhliche Weihnachen!". Im Mail wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß ich ein Angebot erhalten haben soll und da zu diesem Angebot von mir kein Widerspruch kam sei nun ein Vertrag zum Abo eines Routenplaners zustande gekommen. Die Forderung wurde an ein Inkassobüro abgetreten. Betrag lag bei ca. 59,00 € (weiß ich nicht mehr so genau). Konnte und wollte mich an Heiligabend nicht mehr hiermit beschäftigen. Heute wollte ich mir diese mail nochmal anschauen - aber leider konnte ich sie nicht mehr finden - weder bei den gelesenen noch bei den gelöschten (hier waren sogar noch ältere mails drinn).
Habe die mail damals nicht ausgedruckt und weiß jetzt nicht wo ich noch schauen soll. Habe den Verdacht, daß die mail sich von alleine gelöscht hat, nachdem ich sie gelesen hatte. Sonst müßte sie doch im Ordner 'gelesen' oder falls ich sie in meiner Aufregung gelöscht habe unter "gelöscht" zu finden sein. 
Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist das der Versender einer mail diese nachdem der Empfäger die mail gelesen hat von dessen eMail-Adress-Konto löschen kann???
Ansonsten bin ich nun beruhigt und werden mal abwarten was noch passiert.
Gruß Heidi


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Heidi1205 schrieb:


> Daher lösche ich in der Regel alle eingegangenen mail-adressen die ich nicht kenne und überfliege dabei kurz den Betreff.


Das einzig Richtige.

Im Internet sind viele Banditen unterwegs. Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails sind immer gefährlich. In jedem Fall löschen, unabhängig vom Betreff.


----------



## ingo (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo liebe Leser,

auf eine Telefonische Anfrage bei "Direkt-routenplaner" sagte man mir ich soll eine Anzeige wegen Datenmissbrauch aufgeben. Somit beschäftigt die GO WEB LTD. auch die Polizei. Dein Beitrag schildert genau das Problem das ich habe. Übrigens hat der Geschäftsführer dieser Firma -VILIAM ADAMKA- kein Telefon. Wahrscheinlich hat er noch nicht genug Menschen hinter das Licht geführt.

ingo


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Der genannte "Geschäftsführer" ist wohl auch nur eine Marionette des berühmt-berüchtigten "Frankfurter Kreisels"


----------



## ingo (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo liebe von [...]

mal sehen was passiert...

_[Sorry, aber das geht zu weit.

Wir verfügen über viele Jahre Erfahrung und bewährte Empfehlungen im Umgang mit solchem Mahndrohgepupse.

Wir verbreiten nicht unsinnige und falsche Selbstversuche zur Nachahmung für andere.

Wir haben Nutzungsbedingungen, die erst zu lesen, dann zu verstehen und dann einzuhalten sind. (bh)]_


----------



## ingo (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Heidi,

meine zahlungsaufforderung hat sich leider nicht gelöscht und ich habe sie jetzt vor mir liegen, nachdem ich bei der polizei war habe ich versucht in meiner chronik die seite des routenplaners zu finden - ergebnislos.

eben habe ich die seite manuell aufgerufen - Routenplaner/Gewinnspiel - schön groß aufgemacht. deine daten wollen sie auch(sogar das geburtsdatum-WOZU ?/ vielleicht wegen der volljährigkeit?) aber die KOSTEN sind versteckt. beim scrollen und in den agb kannst du sie erst lesen. das ist einfach unfair, wenn ich ein brot kaufe steht der preis sofort sichtbar fest, aber wer will schon einen routenplaner für 59,95 im jahr wo es genug kostenlose gibt - da lässt sich der unlautere geschäftsmann schon etwas einfallen

liebe grüße ingo


----------



## KingKeller89 (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi,

habe heute die erste Mahnung mit der Post erhalten (die ersten kamen per Mail). Ich soll die 59,90€ plus 5€ Verzugszinspauschale bis zum 14.01 bezahlen.Außerdem steht jetzt nicht mehr nur Mahnung sondern letzte Mahnung.

Meine Frage ist jetzt,was passiert wenn ich jetzt immer noch nicht zahle?

mfg KingKeller89


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



KingKeller89 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt,was passiert wenn ich jetzt immer noch nicht zahle?


Na was denn wohl? Das da natürlich: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]!


----------



## Vokko (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo,

Also als erstes bin ich ja froh nicht die einzigste zu sein!!!

Ich habe ja schon an meinem Verstand gezweifelt und gedacht das ich mich wirklich wohl irgendwo registriert habe und ohne zu zahlen einen Routenplaner benutzt zu haben!

Heute kam meine neuste und letzte Mahnung, der Text ist ja anscheinend allgemein bekannt:



> LETZTE MAHNUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau *****
> 
> ...



Ich habe dort auch schon hingeschrieben und auch versucht die Hotline zu erreichen!

NIX !!!
Da dachte ich heut, naja, schau dir mal den Routenplaner an und was passiert?? Ich stoße zu euch!!!

So, muß ich jetzt damit rechnen, das der Vollzugsbeamte bei mir die Tage vor der Tür steht????????????

(Sorry, ich weiß, das hier schon etliche Links zur Aufklärung gepostet worden sind, aber ich bin etwas verwirrt:roll

Helft mir bitte nochmal kurz und knapp!!!

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Vokko schrieb:


> So, muß ich jetzt damit rechnen, das der Vollzugsbeamte bei mir die Tage vor der Tür steht?


Nicht soviel schlechte Pseudodokus im Privat-TV sehen. 

Das einzige was passiert ist das :
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## ingo (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Kellerkönig,

das würde mich auch interressieren. Habe bis jetzt nur zwei Mahnungen per e-mail erhalten.
Auf die erste Mahnung habe ich geschrieben das ich den Routenplaner nicht nutze.

alles gute ingo


----------



## Crodocile (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Leute, ich bin Opfer Nr. xxxxxxxxx (keine Ahnung, wieviele vor mir schon reingefallen sind).
Die bisher per e-mail eingetrudelten Mahnungen habe ich per spam-filter aussoritert und schon gar nicht mehr daran gedacht, bis ich gestern die "Letzte Mahnung" per Post bekommen habe. Ich hoffe, sie macht ihrem Namen alles Ehre und ist wirklich die letzte.... 
Ich bin daraufhin auf diese Seite gestossen und muß sagen, was ich hier von A-Z gelesen habe, bestärkt mich natürlich darin, auf keinen Fall zu zahlen. Was ich morgen machen werde, ist den Formbrief mit dem Widerspruch auf den Weg zu bringen. Schaden kanns ja wohl nicht.
Konkrete Frage: Gibt es vielleicht in der Zwischenzeit einen "Club der direkt-routenplaner-Geschädigten, die gemeinsam rechtlich gegen diese [...] vorgehen?
Grüße aus dem kaum verschneiten Süden! (Wo ist Daisy???)
Crocodile

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Crodocile schrieb:


> Was ich morgen machen werde, ist den Formbrief mit dem Widerspruch auf den Weg zu bringen. Schaden kanns ja wohl nicht.


Jein, 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Crodocile schrieb:


> : Gibt es vielleicht in der Zwischenzeit einen "Club der direkt-routenplaner-Geschädigten, die gemeinsam rechtlich gegen diese Betrüger vorgehen?


Wie stellst  du dir das vor? Gleich  vorweg: Sammelklage gibt es nicht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Crodocile (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Danke für den Hinweis! Ich habe mir das Statement von Teleton vom 30.6. angesehen. Wenn ich das alles zusammennehme, ergibt sich die Schlußfolgerung: Am Besten gar nichts tun, sonder bis zum Ende schlicht alles ignorieren. Liege ich damit richtig?


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Crodocile schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles zusammennehme, ergibt sich die Schlußfolgerung: Am Besten gar nichts tun, sonder bis zum Ende schlicht alles ignorieren. Liege ich damit richtig?


Goldrichtig!


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der den Mahndrohmüll schlicht ignoriert hat

Was das Kindererschreckmärchen Mahnbescheid betrifft: 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist erheblich  größer als so etwas 
von der Nutzlosbranche zu Gesicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Clarice70 (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo allerseits,

auch ich habe jetzt ein Schreiben im Briefkasten gehabt von go web ltd. (Letzte Mahnung) für einen Direkt-routenplaner. Da ich von gar nichts wusste habe ich auch das kleingedruckte in diesem Brief genauer unter die Lupe genommen. 

Lustig ist schon die Adresse: 5 Jupiter House und auch der Name des Director ist nicht unbekannt. V.A.  [ edit]  Lautet so oder ähnlich nicht der Name des Commanders der Battlestar Galactica???? Habe ich mir sagen lassen.

Werde auf gar keinen Fall auf diese Schreiben reagieren. Vor allem nicht, nachdem ich diese Firma im Internet gegooglet habe, nur um herauszufinden, dass sie bekannt für Internet-Abzocke ist. Zahlen schon mal gar nicht.

Ist zwar nervig, aber lasse mich nicht einschüchtern.

Bin gespannt, was als nächstes passieren wird. Falls ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt, einfach Widerspruch ankreuzen und ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken und dann müssen die mir erstmal nachweisen, dass ich überhaupt einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Damit dürfte der Fall dann hoffentlich erledigt sein.

Liebe Grüsse von Clarice :-p


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Clarice70 schrieb:


> Falls ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt,


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür liegt bei ca  0,000001% <> 0,0000005% je nach Berechnungsgrundlage 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## HeikeG (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Na, ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin. Ich habe auch erstmal geguckt wie ein Auto, als ich die "Zahlungserinnerung" bekam. Wusste überhaupt nicht, wofür. Habe ich mich doch sofort bei Bekanntgabe des Preises aus der Seite ausgeloggt. Die spinnen, die Römer. Habe denen - bin ja höflich - mitgeteilt, dass ich ihre Dienste nicht in Anspruch genommen habe und dies auch nicht tun werde. Nun haben sie die LETZTE Mahnung geschickt. Ich werde das Geschreibsel jetzt also auch einfach ignorieren. So kann man ja auch an Geld kommen, einfach unfassbar.

Gruß
Heike


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



HeikeG schrieb:


> Nun haben sie die LETZTE Mahnung geschickt.


Danach kommte die allerletzte usw 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## HeikeG (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich hoffe nur, das sie die Schreiberei irgendwann mal aufgeben. Hat denn (ich habe noch nicht alles durchgelesen) schon bei Irgendjemandem der Gerichtsvollzieher diesbezüglich vor der Tür gestanden ?

LG Heike


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



HeikeG schrieb:


> . Hat denn (ich habe noch nicht alles durchgelesen) schon bei Irgendjemandem der Gerichtsvollzieher diesbezüglich vor der Tür gestanden ?


Wo kommt bloß dieses Kindererschreckmärchen vom Gerichtsvollzieher her?

Ein GV kommt erst wenn ein Titel vorliegt und  den gibt es erst wenn ein Vollstreckungsbescheid
 ( z.B durch ein Gerichtsurteil)  vorliegt und  das hat es  in der Nutzlosbranche noch nie gegeben. 

Hört auf euch selbst verrückt zu machen!


----------



## HeikeG (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ok. dann lehn ich mich jetzt ganz entspannt zurück und harre der Dinge, die da kommen (oder auch nicht).

Danke erstmal,
LG Heike


----------



## Nicka (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo ihr Ledgenossen,
auch ich bin diesen .... auf dem Leim gegangen. Bei war es jedoch so, dass ich nach der Zahlungsaufforderung erst noch einmal auf deren Internetseite nachgesehen habe. Dort bin ich dann auf der zweiten Seite ein wenig runtergefahren und siehe da, da steht es mit den 59,95€. Nun gut dachte ich, warte einfach mal ab und es kam die Mahnung. 
Also habe ich bezahlt:unzufrieden: in dem Glauben, der Fehler läge bei mir:wall:
Nachdem ich dann heute eine Nachricht von meiner Bank erhielt, dass das Geld auf mein Konto zurückgeganen sei, weil BLZ/Konto falsch seien, habe ich nocheinmal genau abgeglichen. Tatsächlich fehlt bei der Kontonummer die letzte Ziffer 6. Bin mir aber zu 99,99% sicher, diese korrekt angegeben zu haben. Nun wurde ich skeptisch und meine Recherchen führen mich zu diesem Forum! 
Nun habe auch ich eine Bitte / Frage Fragen an euch: 
1. Hat schonmal jemand von euch bezahlt und dennoch weiterhin stress mit denen gehabt?
2. Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten? Der Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale passt ja nun nicht mehr zu mir

Mit Dank für Eure Hilfe
Nicka


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Nicka schrieb:


> 2. Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten? Der Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale passt ja nun nicht mehr zu mir


Das Glück hat dir  zur Seite   gestanden hat und du hast  dein Geld zurückbekommen.

Sinnvoll ist der  Dialog mit den Nutzlosbetreibern nicht. Lies dir das erstmal gründlich durch,
 bevor du weiteres unternimmst >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Nicka schrieb:


> 1. Hat schonmal jemand von euch bezahlt und dennoch weiterhin stress mit denen gehabt?



Wie es bei diesem "Anbieter" ist, weiß ich nicht, aber bei den Nutzlos-Abzockern kommt es immer wieder mal vor, dass man weitere Mahnungen kriegt, obwohl (unnötigerweise) bezahlt wurde.

Fakt ist aber: wer nicht zahlt und auf die schwachsinnigen Mahnungen auch nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.



Nicka schrieb:


> 2. Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten? Der Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale passt ja nun nicht mehr zu mir



Willst Du einer Kuh das singen beibringen?
Willst Du einer Parkuhr die Vorzüge der europäischen Verfassung erklären?
Musst Du "unbedingt irgendetwas tun"?
Warum und wozu?

Außer Droh- und Mahngeblähe passiert ohnehin nix.


----------



## Nicka (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten:-D

Jetzt lasse ich ersteinmal alles auf mich zukommen. Ich hatte übrigends sofort schriftlich gekündigt und denke nun, dass ich mir dies ebenfalls hätte sparen können. Ich war echt überzeugt, der Fehler läge bei mir?

Danke nochmal
:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Nicka schrieb:


> Jetzt lasse ich ersteinmal alles auf mich zukommen.


Nicht nervös werden, wenn Mahndrohmüll in dieser Form eintrudelt 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Nicka schrieb:


> Also habe ich bezahlt in dem Glauben, der Fehler läge bei mir. Nachdem ich dann heute eine Nachricht von meiner Bank erhielt, dass das Geld auf mein Konto zurückgeganen sei, weil BLZ/Konto falsch seien...


Du Glückliche....
Nicht jeder, der zahlt, hat so viel Dusel wie du. :-D
Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. Die Burschen werden dich zwar mehrfach drohend anmahnen, aber sonst passiert nix.
Man muss nicht jeden bellenden Straßenköter mit Wurstsemmeln füttern. Und bei den Nutzlostypen ist es wie bei den Straßenkötern: Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht - die wollen nur spielen....:-D


----------



## wgura (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo!

Mir ist das gleiche wie Nicka passiert. Geld kam wieder zurück, aber GO WEb gibt keine Ruhe. Habe telefonisch mi einem Herrn dieser " Firma" gestritten und morgen gehe ich zur Konsumtenschutzberatung nach Wien und lege alle meine Unterlagen wegen dieser Abzocker vor und lasse mich beraten. Werde Euch nach diesem Gespräch berichten.

Grüsse Werner aus dem verschneiten Wienerwald


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



wgura schrieb:


> Habe telefonisch mi einem Herrn dieser " Firma" gestritten


Das macht soviel Sinn wie einer Verkehrsampel die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären.
Jegliche Kontaktaufnahme ist sinnlos.


----------



## Vokko (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo, HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLFE!!!!!:cry:

Jetzt hab ich heut sogar *POST* bekommen, was mach ich denn jetzt nur???
Bislang blieb es bei den 3 Email Abmahnungen und jetzt DAS!!!!!
Bei der angegebenen Telefonnummer geht keiner ran.
Hat schon jemand mal schriftliche Post bekommen????

Jetzt bekomm ich Angst:-?


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Vokko schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand mal schriftliche Post bekommen????


Jeder der so unvosichtig oder naiv war bei einer  Nutzlosseite seine echten 
Daten einzugeben, also  einige hunderttausend 

Der Unterschied zum Emailmahndrohmüll besteht nur in der Entsorgung 

Emailmahnmüll  > Spamfilter,
Mahndrohmül im Brief auf Papier > grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne


----------



## wgura (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

An alle österreicher , die auch von direkt-routenplaner belästigt werden.

Wie versprochen berichte ich Euch , was aus meinem  heutigem Konsumentenschutzberatergespräch herausgekommen ist.

ich war heute bei einer Konsumentenschutzberaterfirma in Wien, Kärntnerring 5-7 und die Abzockerfirma ist dort hinlänglich bekannt. Ich habe mit der Beraterfirma einen Schutzbriefvertrag in Höhe von 92.-€ / Jahr abgeschlossen und meine Unterlagen hinterlassen, so dass ich mit dem Fall nicht mehr konfrontiert bin. Alles weitere unternimmt die Konsumentenschutzberaterfirma. sobald ich das Ergebnis weiss, werde ich berichten .

Grüsse Werner


----------



## Wembley (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



wgura schrieb:


> ich war heute bei einer *Konsumentenschutzberaterfirma* in Wien, Kärntnerring 5-7 und die Abzockerfirma ist dort hinlänglich bekannt.


Um Himmels Willen. Was ist denn das?


> Ich habe mit der Beraterfirma einen Schutzbriefvertrag in Höhe von 92.-€ / Jahr abgeschlossen und meine Unterlagen hinterlassen, so dass ich mit dem Fall nicht mehr konfrontiert bin. Alles weitere unternimmt die Konsumentenschutzberaterfirma. sobald ich das Ergebnis weiss, werde ich berichten .


Da kannst du das Geld auch gleich im Kamin verbrennen.

Auch wenn ich diese "Konsumentenschutzberaterfirma" nicht kenne, die ist mir schon jetzt äußerst suspekt.

Das zu tun, was auch viele andere tun (ignorieren, ignorieren und nochmals ignorieren), hätte hier auch leicht gereicht.
Die sind bis dato damit sehr gut gefahren.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Wembley schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen. Was ist denn das?


Sieht nach diesem  Verein aus. 
Wir decken auf... | Konsumenten - Schutz


> Konsumenten-Schutz *für den
> österreichischen Kapitalmarkt*
> Kärntnerring 5-7, 7. Etage,
> 1010 Wien


----------



## Wembley (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Interessant.

Die Arbeiterkammer (=die echten Konsumentenschützer) kennt die Kerle schon:

*AK: Achtung vor dem Verein Konsumenten-Schutz für den österreichischen Kapitalmarkt*

ots.at: AK: Achtung vor dem Verein Konsumenten-Schutz für den österreichischen Kapitalmarkt =

Na dann.

Auch das Konsumentenschutzministerium sah sich zu einer Stellungnahme genötigt:
http://www.bmsk.gv.at/cms/site/dokument.html?channel=CH0046&doc=CMS1254822755960


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Wembley schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 
> Die Arbeiterkammer (=die echten Konsumentenschützer) kennt die Kerle schon:
> 
> ...


Sowas nennt man vom Regen in die Traufe  kommen...

In diesem Fall ist es nicht mal Regen  sondern höchstens Nebel ...


----------



## HeikeG (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

So, nu hab ich auch meine LETZTE MAHNUNG per Post erhalten. Sie landet bei mir in Ablage "P". Mal sehen, wie´s weiter geht...

Gruß Heike


----------



## webwatcher (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Zu  Schreibseldebatten geht es hier weiter 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60251-schreibseldiskussion-zum-x-ten.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



HeikeG schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie´s weiter geht...


Na so natürlich: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## greybart (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Sparkasse Hochfranken schließt Konto von "Go Web" am 4 Feb 10 !!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 06:21:15 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 06:14:10 ----------




HeikeG schrieb:


> So, nu hab ich auch meine LETZTE MAHNUNG per Post erhalten. Sie landet bei mir in Ablage "P". Mal sehen, wie´s weiter geht...
> 
> Gruß Heike


 
:-p Sparkasse Hochfranken (Bei mir angegebene Konto) wird am 4 Feb 10
geschossen !  (Email von A. B. Spk Hochfranken)
Sparkasse war informiert über Go Web !!


----------



## kschilli (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist auch auf die übelste Art von der besagten Ltd. mitgespielt worden. Ich habe auch wie Ihr alle Zahlungsaufforderungen missachtet. Bis zu meiner Überraschung ein Inkasso Büro eingeschaltet wurde. Dann habe ich bezahlt (der sauberen SCHUFA wegen). Damit können unsere (sicherlich mitlesenden Planexperten) den Schampus für die Zeil verdienen. Übrigens die juristischen Formulierungen der geschätzten Ltd. Kollegen: einwandfrei, also summa summarum gute studentische Leistung)
Ich hatte den Dienst der geschätzten Firma RP-direkt nach Registrierung nie genutzt und auch 5 Minuten nach Abschluß wiederrufen (alle Emails vorhanden). Danach noch mindestens 10 mal fristgerecht erfolglos wiederufen.
Vorschlag: wir reichen eine Sammelklage ein, dann wird's günstiger.
Ich freue mich auf Eure Rückmeldung im Forum
MIt den besten Grüßen
kschilli


----------



## bernhard (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Sammelklagen gibt es nicht.


----------



## kschilli (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

leider flatterte mir das Schreiben vom Inkasso bereits im Spätsommer 09 vor'm Urlaub ins Haus. Ich habe unter Vorbehalt die Forderung bezahlt. Und bislang das Thema Klage nicht abgeschrieben. Nur leider kann gegen die Ltd nur in GB und nach englischen Recht geklagt werden und da wird meine Rechtschutz wegen läppischer 59 + Inkasso + MG wohl kaum mitmachen und ich dachte wir könnten uns die Kosten teilen.
kschilli


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wenn Ihr eine britische Limited verklagt, dann haftet die nur begrenzt. Wie der Name "Limited" schon sagt.
Die Stammeinlage einer britischen Limited beträgt bei solchen Klabauterfirmen i.d.R. 1 oder 2 britische Pfund Sterling.

Wenn Ihr klagt und gewinnt, müsst Ihr danach erstmal zusehen, wie Ihr die Gerichtskosten und die Hauptforderung gepfändet kriegt.


----------



## Darja (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo zusaammen!

Habe gleiche probleme mit Direkt-Routenplaner wie ihr.
Ich hab schon erste Mahnung bekommen, warte auf die andere...
was wird wenn ich bezahle, können sie mein Vertrag verlängern und dann erneut von mir die Zahlung verlangen?
Ich habe schon mehrere Widerrufe geschickt, sie reagieren aber nich darauf, habe angerufen... niemand geht ran.Wenn die nicht reagieren ist mein Vertrag nicht gekündigt und sie können dann nach meiner Bezahlung erneut das Geld verlangen für den weiteren Vertrag, oder?


----------



## bernhard (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Die können nichts außer dämliche Briefe schicken - lehrt die Erfahrung im Forum.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Darja schrieb:


> ...und sie können dann nach meiner Bezahlung erneut das Geld verlangen für den weiteren Vertrag, oder?



Nein.
Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Aber Du denkst falschrum. Denn wenn Du bezahlst, wirst Du trotzdem im nächsten Jahr wieder die gleichen Schutzgelderpressungen bekommen. Deine Zahlung wird also den Abzocker nicht besänftigen, sondern der wird (egal, was Du ihm schreibst) dann im nächsten Jahr wieder kommen und Kohle haben wollen. Hat doch einmal so schön geklappt. 

Nein. Im Ernst: welchen Grund gibt es, eine unberechtigte Forderung zu zahlen?
Richtig: gar keinen. Egal, ob mit 5, 10 oder 25 Mahnungen. 
Was sind Mahnungen? Die kosten nicht Dein Geld für Papier/Porto. Die tun nicht weh.

Und mehr passiert ohnehin nicht. Die gehen nie vor Gericht. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Die Abzocker leben von den 10-30 % armen Würstchen, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Das reicht zum Tanken der Ferraris.


----------



## Popovic (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo,

ich bin fast darauf reingefallen. Ich habe ein zweites schreiben von direktroutenplaner.de bekommen mit 59.50 Euro und 5 Euro Verzugspauschale. Ich bin so froh das ich jetzt auf diese Seite durch Glück darauf hingewiesen worden bin das diese Seite Betrügen sind. Mir ist gleich etwas komisch vorgekommen weil ich meine Kontodaten nicht preisgegeben habe.
Ich bedanke mich vielmals für den "Forumserschaffer" und möchte ihnen/ihr noch mitteilen das sie sicher noch sehr vielen mehr helfen werden.Bravo.

So jetzt werde ich eine E mail zurückschreiben an direktroutenplaner.de das sie keinen cent von mir bekommen höchsten meinen "Schw***" falls dort eine hübsche Sekretärin sitzt. haha darauf habe ich richtig lust.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Aleksandar Popovic


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



Popovic schrieb:


> So jetzt werde ich eine E mail zurückschreiben an direktroutenplaner.de


Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosbetreibern sind auf Grund  mehrjähriger Erfahrung ziemlich sinnlos
 und  können sogar kontraproduktiv sein.
Außerdem lesen  Mailrobots in aller Regel nicht...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Popovic (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosbetreibern sind auf Grund  mehrjähriger Erfahrung ziemlich sinnlos
> und  können sogar kontraproduktiv sein.
> Außerdem lesen  Mailrobots in aller Regel nicht...
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



Naja ich hoffe das keine Mailrobots falls das heißen soll das meine E mail jetzt niemand lesen wird. ;D 
Wie dem auch sei, ich habe jedenfalls zurückgeschrieben konnte mich nicht zurückhalten, und entschuldige mich falls ich verbale Ausdrücke verwendet habe und sie hier eigentlich nicht posten darf. Aber ich versichere das ich das in zukunft unterlassen werde. 

Das ist meine E mail was ich gerade geschrieben habe falls es jemanden interessiert:

S





> ehr geehres direktroutenplaner.de Team,
> 
> es tut mir leid das ich nicht gezahlt habe ich werde es umgehend  Zahlen..  .. aber erst wenn ich in Euromillionen 100 Millionen Euro  gewinne.
> [...]
> ...


 
Nochmals vielen Danke an den "Forumserschaffer" und das Forum wird weiterempfohlen selbstverständlich, sowas ist meiner Meinung nach sehr nützlich. ))

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Aleksandar Popovic

_[Ausdrücke teilweise entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Darja (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Leute!
Wollte fragen ob jemand schon nach dem Inkasso Schreiben was erhalten hat?
Habe alle Nachrichten von euch gelesen, die Leute scheiben übers Inkasso, aber danach nichts mehr… ob es zum Gerichtsverfahren gekommen ist oder haben die aufgegeben und bezahlt???
Leute, die schon Inkasso Schreiben bekommen haben, bitte erzäht, was danach passiet ist…
Danke(=


----------



## bernhard (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Danach ist Schluss mit dem Kasperle-Theater, keine Mahnbescheid, kein Gericht, keine Exkommunikation, kein Gefängnis, kein Verlust der Bürgerrechte.

Kasperleinkasso ist so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz. Stinkt übel, ist aber völlig harmlos.


----------



## mararo (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallo,ich bekomme auch mahnungen von diesen leuten.ich habe nun eine saftige e-mail verfasst und wollt sie senden,doch die mails kommen alle zurück,ich habe die mailaddy aus der amhnung genommen wo man sich doch bei fragen hinwenden soll und auch die mailaddy von der homepage und noch eine dritte,doch alle mails kommen zurück.KANN MIR JEMAND EINE MAILADDY GEBEN wo ich diesen leuten meine mail hinsenden kann?

wäre nett wenn ihr mir an meine e-mail-adresse schreiben könntet ,diese wäre 

[...]

vielen dank für antworten

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



mararo schrieb:


> .KANN MIR JEMAND EINE MAILADDY GEBEN wo ich diesen leuten meine mail hinsenden kann?


Wozu? wer erreichbar sein will bzw seriöse Betreiber  verstecken sich nicht.
law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## HeikeG (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Also, ich habe seit meiner "letzten Mahnung" am 15.01.10 nix mehr gehört. War dann vielleicht wirklich die LETZTE :scherzkeks:

LG Heike


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



HeikeG schrieb:


> Also, ich habe seit meiner "letzten Mahnung" am 15.01.10 nix mehr gehört. War dann vielleicht wirklich die LETZTE :scherzkeks:


Es hat schon Fälle gegeben, wo nach 1 Jahr nochmal ein "Bitte, Bitte..." kam. Dann auch meistens "mit Rabatt" von 30-50 %. :scherzkeks:


----------



## HeikeG (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Von mir aus..... :auslach:

Gruß Heike


----------



## MasterF (9 April 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hey, habe auch die gleichen Mail erhalten und nicht drauf reagiert, nun ist heute ein Schreiben der Deutschen Zentrale inkasso bei mir eingegangen. Im dem wird die Zahlung von 110.19 Euro gefordert. Ist das auch schon bei einem von euch vorgekommen und wenn ja, wie habt ihr drauf reagiert.

gruß Adrian


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



MasterF schrieb:


> ein Schreiben der Deutschen Zentrale inkasso


Die DZ Deutsche Zentralinkasso GmbH Berlin? Das sind die hier. Insider behaupten, dass es Verflechtungen zwischen zwei bestimmten Inkassobüros und den Betreibern der Seite gibt.

Inkassobüros, auch wenn diese sich "Deutsche Zentralinkasso", "Zentrale Inkassostelle" usw. nennen, sind nichts weiter als bezahlte Schreibknechte der Nutzlosbranche, die keinerlei Sonderrechte haben.

Sie spielen sich nur als "Erschrecker" auf.


----------



## MasterF (9 April 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Dank erstmal für die erste Info, und wie sollte ich nun weiter vorgehen. Habe eben auch schon mit der Firma Direkt.Routenplaner telefoniert und mir den Abteilungsleiter geben lassen. Die beharren auf deren Schreiben und meinten ich hätte sogar deren Link denn ich wohl per Email erhalten haben soll angeclick. Das ganz soll ich letzte jahr irgendwann gemacht haben???

Wie solls weiter gehen.???

gruß und dank

Adrian


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Was um alles in der Welt versprichst Du Dir von Telefonaten mit unseriösen Firmen?

Ich weiß: der Hang des Normalverbrauchers, solche Dinge per Telefon auszutragen, ist groß. Aber das ist fatal. Das ist ein No-Go, das macht man niemals.

Was meinst Du wohl, warum Anwälte solche Dinge immer nur schriftlich austragen, und warum die niemals Telefonate mit der Gegenpartei führen?

Richtig: das, was da besprochen wurde, wirst Du hinterher niemals mehr beweisen können.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Beweiswert_elektronischer_Kommunikation
Vollkommen nutz- und wertloses Geschwätz.

Nichts haltbares, nichts greifbares. Daher macht man sowas auch nicht. Im Streitfall gilt immer nur das, was man schwarz auf weiß hat. Bitte das als Grundregel für künftige Rechtsauseinandersetzungen merken. Es ist ein ganz typischer Laienfehler, deswegen reite ich hier solange drauf rum.

Kommen wir jetzt zu der Frage, ob es in den Fällen solcher Nutzlos-Abzocke überhaupt notwendig ist, sich überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern zu müssen. 

Die Antwort ist einfach: 
*Nein.​*
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, der kann sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Auch die Verbraucherzentrale sagt:
InternetText


> Die Behauptungen der Firmen und die rechtlichen Ausführungen sind falsch und irreführend.
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!



Wer ein Widerspruchsschreiben schickt, kriegt auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen. Manchmal sogar noch 1 oder 2 mehr.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## salsastrega (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern auch die letzte Mahnung per Post schon bekommen. Außerdem drei oder vier vorige Mails, wo ich auch wiedersprochen habe und keine Antwort kam. Leider kam nun auch die letzte MAHNUNG :wall:auch per Mail. Ich werde dies nun doch mal an meinen Bruder geben, der Anwalt ist, mal schauen was er so sagt. Ist es nicht zum k..., daß sowas passiert? Dabei habe ich nie meine Daten abgegeben im Internet, weil ich dies nie mache, ergo liegen die mit dieser Aussage schon mal falsch. Auch hab ich von einer Freundin erfahren, daß man dies bei der Polizei anzeigen könnte....Ist dies ratsam? Keine Ahnung. Ich wart das jetzt ab. Das beste ist es und fahr erstmal in Urlaub. Ich hab wer weiß besseres zu tun, als mich um sowas zu ärgern. Wirklich. :scherzkeks: Ciao Trixi


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Wenn Du die letzten 5 Seiten hier im Thread liest, erfährst Du alles, was Du wissen musst.


----------

